# Tropica Soil Powder



## Worshiper (22 Sep 2020)

Really sorry, I have a very basic question.

If I use the Tropica aquarium soil Powder(Link Below) in my aquarium do I need to cap it or top it with some other gravel, substrate on top or am I okay to use it without anything else?

https://tropica.com/en/plant-care/aquarium-soil/aquarium-soil-powder/


----------



## GHNelson (22 Sep 2020)

Yes!
Supposed to be used on its own!


----------



## Worshiper (22 Sep 2020)

Thanks Hogan!
 A retailer said its better to use the Tropica aquarium soil as a bottom layer and top it off with the Tropica aquarium soil powder so got really confused. 
Should I just go for the powder version or is it better to go with what he suggested as it will all mix if I rescape anyway?


----------



## Nick potts (22 Sep 2020)

Worshiper said:


> Thanks Hogan!
> A retailer said its better to use the Tropica aquarium soil as a bottom layer and top it off with the Tropica aquarium soil powder so got really confused.
> Should I just go for the powder version or is it better to go with what he suggested as it will all mix if I rescape anyway?



Tropica offers 3 kinds of substrate.

Their aquarium soil and soil powder are exactly the same, the only difference if the size of the grains, both are to be used as a complete substrate with no bottom layer etc. They also have a plant growth substrate, this is not the same and is intended as a bottom layer to be capped with a different substrate such and soil or sand.

What some people do is use the standard sized aquarium soil and then have a thin layer of the soil powder on top, this is mostly done for cosmetic reasons, it can help with scale in smaller tanks as the grains are smaller.


----------



## Worshiper (22 Sep 2020)

Nick potts said:


> Tropica offers 3 kinds of substrate.
> 
> Their aquarium soil and soil powder are exactly the same, the only difference if the size of the grains, both are to be used as a complete substrate with no bottom layer etc. They also have a plant growth substrate, this is not the same and is intended as a bottom layer to be capped with a different substrate such and soil or sand.
> 
> What some people do is use the standard sized aquarium soil and then have a thin layer of the soil powder on top, this is mostly done for cosmetic reasons, it can help with scale in smaller tanks as the grains are smaller.



Thanks Nick!


----------

